# [SOLVED] XP daudio drivers needed for toshiba A300d - 14u



## Paulioyzzz (Jan 13, 2009)

hi guys, need help.
i installed on my laptop XP os SP3, now i need only audio make to work.
everest shows this ATI RV620 - hight definition audicontroller
ATI SB600 - hight definition audio controller
i have tried some drivers, but no use, please can someone help me?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: XP daudio drivers needed for toshiba A300d - 14u*

Hi,
Thanks for the PM.

Was SP3 downloaded?
Do you have any sound at all?

Can you run Everest under my signature and attach the report to the thread. 
This way I can "see" what we are dealing with.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Paulioyzzz (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: XP daudio drivers needed for toshiba A300d - 14u*

i have already instaled with SP3, and yes, its no sound at all, only this problem, in device manager its all ok, only the sound problem.
here i attached txt file with everest report.
thanks Bill.


----------



## Paulioyzzz (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: XP daudio drivers needed for toshiba A300d - 14u*

oh, here is full report.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: XP daudio drivers needed for toshiba A300d - 14u*

Hi,
Can you attach the Full Everest Report (All Pages).

Thanks,
Bill

Edit - Sorry about that, I see the full report now.


----------



## Paulioyzzz (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: XP daudio drivers needed for toshiba A300d - 14u*

i hope it be usefull


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: XP daudio drivers needed for toshiba A300d - 14u*

Hi,
From the errors in your report:


> [ Other devices / Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus ]
> 
> Device Properties:
> Driver Description Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus
> ...


These # indicate a Conexant HD-Audio SmartAudio 221

Can I get the exact model # of this laptop?
The model you gave toshiba A300d -14u is not the exact model #
The number I need should be on the back of the laptop A300D-*****

Also, was SP3 downloaded or already installed with XP?

Can I also get a screenshot of the Device Manager with ALL the + opened?

Bill


----------



## Paulioyzzz (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: XP daudio drivers needed for toshiba A300d - 14u*

well, model number is PSAKCE-00F009DU
and SP3 was installed with XP, should i check for updates?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: XP daudio drivers needed for toshiba A300d - 14u*

Hi,
SP3 maybe an issue as it contains a UAA driver that is not compatible with some hardware.

Lets see if these drivers will work:
http://eu.computers.toshiba-europe.com/innovation/download_drivers_bios.jsp?service=EU

Input your information accordingly:

Product type ---- Select here ----Notebook
Family ---- Select here ----Satellite
Product series ---- Select here ----Satellite A Series
Model ---- Select here ----Satellite A300D 
Short Model No ---- All ----PSAKCE 
Operating system ----- All ----- Windows XP 

If inputted correctly it will only give you XP drivers

Install the Sound Driver: Sound Driver Conexant Windows XP 3.47.1.50 
Install the Modem Driver: Modem Driver Conexant Windows XP 7.73.0.0 

Let me know how you make out.
Hopefully SP3 will not cause issues.

Bill


----------



## Paulioyzzz (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: XP daudio drivers needed for toshiba A300d - 14u*

ok thanks Bill, i inform you. i have also old XP with SP2, if this not working out.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: XP daudio drivers needed for toshiba A300d - 14u*

See if it does.
If it does not I would install XP SP2 and get all the drivers from the link I gave you.
Install the Chipset driver first.

Bill


----------



## Paulioyzzz (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: XP daudio drivers needed for toshiba A300d - 14u*

Problem solved, thanks a lot Bill, SP3 is fine


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: XP daudio drivers needed for toshiba A300d - 14u*

HI:wave:,
I am glad to hear it!!!ray:
I will mark this thread as SOLVED!

Thanks,
Bill:grin:


----------



## filipenetto (Apr 2, 2009)

hi bill. 
i have a toshiba satellite m305-s49052.
the page you paste above does not have my model.
i need help with some drivers i could'nt find.
here is the everest list:

[ Intel 82801IB ICH9 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-3] ]

Propriedades do dispositivo:
Descrição do dispositivo Intel 82801IB ICH9 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-3]
Descrição do dispositivo (Windows) Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Tipo de Bus PCI
Identificador do dispositivo 8086-293E
ID do Sub-sistema 1179-FF50
Revisão 03
ID do Hardware PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293E&SUBSYS_FF501179&REV_03

[ Conexant Cx20561 ]

Propriedades do dispositivo:
Descrição do dispositivo Conexant Cx20561
Descrição do dispositivo (Windows) Dispositivo de Áudio no Barramento do High Definition Audio
Tipo de dispositivo Audio
Tipo de Bus HDAUDIO
Identificador do dispositivo 14F1-5051
ID do Sub-sistema 1179-FF55
Revisão 1000
ID do Hardware HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_5051&SUBSYS_1179FF55&REV_1000

[ Conexant Cx20561 ]

Propriedades do dispositivo:
Descrição do dispositivo Conexant Cx20561
Descrição do dispositivo (Windows) Modem no Barramento do High Definition Audio
Tipo de dispositivo Modem
Tipo de Bus HDAUDIO
Identificador do dispositivo 14F1-5051
ID do Sub-sistema 1179-FF50
Revisão 1000
ID do Hardware HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_14F1&DEV_5051&SUBSYS_1179FF50&REV_1000

can you help me....thanks


----------

